

Seattle Deals a Blow to Uber and Lyft by Limiting Ride-Sharing Drivers - RougeFemme
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/17/seattle-hates-ride-sharing/

======
moonka
Fantastic news. I was tired of being able to grab a ride reliably and cheaply,
and don't get me started on how easy it was to pay rather than getting the "my
CC machine is broken" runaround. Now I can go back to cabs blowing by me on
the street without a second glance, not showing up when I call, and
badmouthing me in another language on the phone while assuming I have no idea
what they are talking about.

~~~
konspence
Wholeheartedly agree. I typically try to take the bus, but when that's not an
option or not convenient, I always appreciate Uber(X)'s great level of service
(and prior to its existence, was consistently unhappy with taxi companies).

------
chinpokomon
Seattle's been disappointing me a lot lately. Before this we completely fell
off the short list for getting Google Fiber. At the same time we've lost
competing Gigabit fiber services so that Comcast has has complete control of
the area. Just last month protesters were stopping Microsoft shuttles. They
claimed that Microsoft, by offering its employees shuttle service, was
contributing the gentrification of Seattle neighborhoods. And while outside
the city limits but still in the metropolitan area, Boeing is moving much of
their operations out of state. It seems as though the greed has reached epic
proportions and Seattle is ready to cook the geese that lay golden eggs. I've
never seen such a tech savvy community self destruct so quickly. It's almost
as if Seattle is trying to make itself irrelevant overnight.

